# Fun ICD 10 scenarios



## oskolkoff (Apr 8, 2015)

Does any one have fun scenarios/stories to code with ICD 10?  I have found a couple, but would like to have more to pass off to provider to make ICD 10 fun.
Thanks for the help,
Jennifer


----------



## akissi00 (Apr 9, 2015)

Here is a link that has lots of scenarios. It is my favorite that I have found so far. Hope it helps! 
http://blogs.hcpro.com/icd-10/


----------

